

NodeSocket is shutting down - nodesocket
http://blog.nodesocket.com/shutting-down

======
hunvreus
I'm curious to figure out how your strategy is relevant when put next to the
existing solutions, especially the Open Source ones; Rundeck [1] & ControlTier
[2] or SaltStack [3] are all directly targeting this space (and can be really
powerful). Less specific, and at the same time more powerful, are tools like
Chef or Puppet.

What would Commando.io would do better than existing alternatives? I would
assume that you'd have to provide a compelling argument for any client to hand
over SSH access to his infrastructure, no?

I'm genuinely interested in your thoughts on that.

[1] <http://rundeck.org/> [2] <http://doc36.controltier.org/wiki/Main_Page>
[3] <http://saltstack.org/>

~~~
nodesocket
Howdy, so I will try and answer your questions, but at the same time, we
haven't officially launched, so can't give away too much strategy. :)

We are attacking developers, and smaller startup companies that don't have any
existing automation or orchestration solutions in place to start. You'd be
surprised at the number of companies that are still SSH'in manually, and
cowboy coding. RunDeck is nice, good piece of open source software, but since
its not a service, there is still that barrier to entry, and lack of a "wow"
factor.

I argue that Chef and Puppet are for companies that are further along, however
I personally know many people who use them with two or three servers, but
again these are certainly more technical people, and not the market focus for
us to start with.

~~~
hunvreus
When do you think you guys will launch? Anything you've already started
sharing with alpha testers?

PS: who is "we"?

------
michaelbuckbee
This is too bad, but I'm glad to see Justin's efforts continue with
Commando.io - he is a smart and ambitious guy.

------
aaronblohowiak
less than a month of notice for a platform company does not encourage people
to rely on your infrastructure in the next company

------
805guy
Great pivot. Looking forward to...going Commando!

------
jdorfman
Good luck with Commando.io J!

------
huang47
sad..

